# I'd like to offer my mixing services to you.



## Studio E (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello everyone. Some of you may know me as I have been a member of over 8 years on VI and have had a presence in other online communities similar to this one.

To the point. I have been doing paid work as a composer for about 13 years and I also run my own recording studio. I record all sorts of musicians and have been studying mixing for over a decade. It didn't come easy, and it didn't come fast, but I certainly feel like I now have something to offer the world in the way of mixing music. I just finished three commercials and am also currently working with a rock band and a gospel act. My point is that I love about any style and I love putting the skills I have gathered to work on any style. 

I have worked hard to learn the craft and have had a LOT of practice, especially in the past three years in which time I have composed, produced, and mixed over two dozen various media projects ranging from short films to commercials as well as mixing a couple rock records. 

I mention that I have been around here for a long time to try to establish some trust. I am not offering free services, but rather professional ones. I don't have a set rate as it depends on the project, what it is, what needs done, and honestly, how much time I have. I have references in the way of multiple directors I've worked for as well as musicians. I also have demos of more mainstream rock if that's what someone wants to hear.

If you have a project that you want to take to the next level, if you are a great composer but just a little shy on mixing skills, let me show you what I can do to make your composition sound even better. I'll let my demo do the rest of the talking 

Please PM me if I can help.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bkjd2kz5924ajtz/Cinematic Mixing Demo.wav?dl=0


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

I didn't listen to your demo but I suck at and hate mixing. I'll send you some stuff.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

It's really a logistically tough problem, isn't it? I mean if I send you 8 stems, say short strings, long strings, brass, synths, drums, guitar, bass, keys, or whatever it is. Well I've practically already got it mixed myself. But if I send you 25 sterns of everything broken down, well that's going to take 5x longer than just mixing it myself. Also I would need back 5 or 6 mixes from you.... "no orch", "no drums", "no guitar", etc. What do you suggest? Any chance you're in LA?


----------



## Studio E (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey Chillbot, yes, it can be quite the process to export and decide what it is that you want/need. Sometimes, especially if you have mixing skills yourself, it may not be worth it. That is completely up to you. I am not in LA, lol, not even close. More like right in the middle of cornfields in Illinois. All I can say is that if it benefits you, by all means exports some stuff and let's see what I could do for you.

I don't know what platform you work with, but for instance, Cubase has batch export I do believe, so that you can export multiple files all in one swipe. Then again, if you are using hardware and having to do a real-time export, I completely understand what you are saying.

Feel free to PM me if I can help.


----------

